# 100 years ago this August



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

BBC News - World War I centenary: Pupils to visit battlefields

A really good idea to show children these things,
Cheers
John


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 11, 2013)

Very good, John. The big thing for us at this end of the world is that in 2015 is the 100th of the Gallipoli landings, so Anzac Cove is going to be a bit busy on the 25th April 2015 - full of teary eyed Aussies and Kiwis, I'd imagine. Ads for all-inclusive tours have already been posted in travel agencies.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff John - had me confused a bit at first, with the 'this year' title.
It's about time that the 'youth of today' (heck, I remember my Grandad saying that in about 1959!) were given a more thorough education on WW1 and WW2, and made to understand that the sacrifices made by our fathers, Grandfathers and Great Grandfathers, as well as the relevant families, were what allows them to have their freedom today and to be able to act like a bunch of spoiled, selfish and arrogant ****heads a lot of the time!
And (in the UK at least) b*ll*cks to offending ethnic minority groups!
My mate Mick visits Ypres about every four years or so, with a group of friends from the village, known as 'The Sutton Pals', in honour and memory of the men (and boys) from the village of Sutton, who volunteered in 'The Great War', many of whom never returned, their names, whole families virtually, engraved on the village War Memorial. He's going again this October, and the 'Pals' will be laying a wreath at the Menin Gate.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, for a minute there I thought I had lost a whole year!


----------

